# What part of 3 mile bridge is best for slot reds?



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am anewcomer to fishing the bridge. I would like to target slot reds and would appreciate some guidance.Are the reds scattered along the bridge - or are they more common in certain areas like the shallow water or around the bumpers? Thanks for any help!


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

I would believea lot of it would have torelate to the current water temp, tide flow, water quality, etc.

Curious for more info on this myself!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I have all my action just trollingup and down the bridge. 

Look for the birds too.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Freeline,



The slot reds we have been catching have been around the bumpers at the middle of the bridge. We have been dropping the trolling motor and holding close to the structure while jigging 3" and 4" gulp pogies on 1/2oz jig heads. All the redfish have been caught close to the bottom. The past month has been productive. We have caught many bluefish, some pompano, redfish, black snapper, a juvi gag, and some other trash fish. 



Hope this helps,



Nick


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

You should try blackwater and east bay area in and around the river mouths, They have been productive lately. While your in the area locate some deep holes and try them on the worst days and you might hook a striper.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I have about 10x resisited the urge to reply to this post, but I just can't hold back any longer.I think it is important to share our fishing opportunities with our fellow fishermen/fisherwomen!

The most productive area for any fish you seek is in the bridgearea...............drumroll please............. is under the bridge in the water. There have been no reports of any fish caught on the bridge itself, that I can remember!

g luk

:blush:


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Pirate, I must repond to your sarcastic post. The bridge is a big place, and I was not asking for anyone's honey holes. I would be the last one to ask for a specific spot or to crowd anyone who is fishing anywhere. I appreciate the courteous replies by others such as Reefdonkey.

Since you tried to withhold your reponse (but couldn't), let me give you a response that I havewithheld for a long time. You and a buddycame by trolling one day and threw lures all around my boatwhile I was anchored fishing a dock. Thiswas very unsportsmanlike. I resisted bringing this up because I appreciate the work that you do regarding the redfish rules and Ilike toavoid conflict.I have seen you lecture people many timesabout sportsmanship. I would suggest that you practice sportsmanship yourself when it comes to crowding people on their spots.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good morning FreeLine. I was out there Saturday and fished the more shallow waters next to the bridge (23 feet deep) and loaded up on white trout. Not the first red. If you want some trout action (not guaranteed as they move quite a bit) get on the south west side of the bridge and count light poles. Between the 7th and 8th light pole (from land) on thatwest side anchor up about 20 feet out from the bridge and hang on. If you are specifically looking for reds, it's my understanding that you head towards the deeper water towards the middle of the bridge and either troll, live bait it, or jig. It seems that the extra 5 feet or so of depth is where they like to feed this time of the year. I'm sure somebody is going to disagree, or have other tips for you but this has been my experience. Good luck, catch some fish and post some pics with your story. Good question by the way. Have a great day. TB


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

1st of all the post was intended for humor not sarcasm, of course some peoplecan beparticularly sensitive....!!:hotsun I apologize if you didn't see the humor!:bowdown

2nd, I have no clue what you are talking about, throwing lures around anyones boat that is/was anchored, I just don't do that kind of thing!Unless of course I was fishing somewhere, and then someone came upand anchored whereI was throwing lures. I have been known in those instances to pepper the area quite hard with my lures!One might even bounce one off a boat, by accident of course!:doh

Have a nice day and hope you find some fish :toast



> *FreeLine (12/5/2007)*Bay Pirate, I must repond to your sarcastic post. The bridge is a big place, and I was not asking for anyone's honey holes. I would be the last one to ask for a specific spot or to crowd anyone who is fishing anywhere. I appreciate the courteous replies by others such as Reefdonkey.
> 
> Since you tried to withhold your reponse (but couldn't), let me give you a response that I havewithheld for a long time. You and a buddycame by trolling one day and threw lures all around my boatwhile I was anchored fishing a dock. Thiswas very unsportsmanlike. I resisted bringing this up because I appreciate the work that you do regarding the redfish rules and Ilike toavoid conflict.I have seen you lecture people many timesabout sportsmanship. I would suggest that you practice sportsmanship yourself when it comes to crowding people on their spots.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Pirate,

Someone in a boat named "Bay Pirate" trolled by where I had been anchored for quite some time fishing a dock. You trolled to front and to both sides of my boat, throwing artificialsin the area where I was fishingthe whole time. It was at a shallow water dock in Gulf Breeze not to far from the bridge last year. If it was someone else in a boat named "Bay Pirate", then I apologize. Otherwise, my comments stand.Hopefully, you will be more courteous to other fishermen in the future!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like my boat and my style of fishing, probably was me, and if it is the event I am envisioning,we did throw lures in the vacinity but certainly did *not*throw any lureson top of you! And if i remember you had bait lines outon the opposite side of the boat and weren't fishing any of the areas we were casting, and furthermore there was no chance you could cast that far on the opposite side of your boat from the spots you were fishing.

Again, IF it is the event I remember you were back in a cul de sac type areawest of the huffmans bayou area, I steered out and around you and kept casting. I also don't remember either of us catching any fish, andas a matter of fact when I'm circling that areaI'm usually bored anddesparate trying to find a red!:sleeping

If whati did offended youI apologize, but like I said some people are more senstivie than others!:bowdown

Happy fishing and i am signing out of this match, its not fun anynmore!:bpts

happy fishing.



> *FreeLine (12/6/2007)*Bay Pirate,
> 
> Someone in a boat named "Bay Pirate" trolled by where I had been anchored for quite some time fishing a dock. You trolled to front and to both sides of my boat, throwing artificialsin the area where I was fishingthe whole time. It was at a shallow water dock in Gulf Breeze not to far from the bridge last year. If it was someone else in a boat named "Bay Pirate", then I apologize. Otherwise, my comments stand.Hopefully, you will be more courteous to other fishermen in the future!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Pirate,

Apology accepted! Just steer a much wider berth next time. I was not fishing artificials. I was fishing that whole area for flounders with a carolina rig and could have covered a range much past your boat. You did troll over much of the area that I was fishing. Don't assume that everyone fishes like you do.

I know that you are a good guy. Hope to see you again on the water. Thanks.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

:toast


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

:toast

Now if we can just figure out where those slot reds hang out at the bridge.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

UNDER is the key word here, no joke, all of the "live" fish are under the bridge!oke

again, i just couldn't help myself!:banghead


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont think freeline has a seens of humor I catch all my reds orfish for that matter under the bridge as well.

maybe freeline should see inshore stucture in this forum


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, here is something for you. I have yet to catch a slot red at the 3-mile bridge. Durring this time of year the Bull Reds are in the open waters while the slots are up near the river mouths. I am not saying that they are not caught at the bridge, but my experience is that this time of year the bull reds greatly out number the slots in the bay/pass/gulf. Head to the river mouths to catch a slot.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I did well yesterday at the Joe Patti Reef, was only there about 15 minutes, left with Scamp, Snapper, Shrimp, Crab meat, and oysters, & only burned 2 gallons of gas!oke



> *Knot a Yacht (12/7/2007)*Ok, here is something for you. I have yet to catch a slot red at the 3-mile bridge. Durring this time of year the Bull Reds are in the open waters while the slots are up near the river mouths. I am not saying that they are not caught at the bridge, but my experience is that this time of year the bull reds greatly out number the slots in the bay/pass/gulf. Head to the river mouths to catch a slot.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice. I like that reef as well


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that gave comments regarding catching the slot reds. You gave good insight for some likely places to look for them. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ive caught 3 slot reds in the last two weeks. I think movement is the key.Cover as much ground as you can. bump the bottom with anything from jig to bottom rig. they all work . I caught one on cut bait. Go figure.Movement! slow troll .


----------

